# Skatebanana Review by me



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm assuming all you kooks are waiting for my Skatebananananana review since none of you knew I got one.

I got the '12 154 paired it with some Burton Customs. (I might hate burton boards, but I lovvve their bindings)

about me: I've been riding since Damien Sanders tweaked in hard boots, MBHC, before Jamie Lynn had a pro model. I ride a Dark Series C2 161 for pow and big mountains, but I wanted a smaller board for Big Bear trips.

The conditions were packed pow, it snowed 2 days before and was super sunny out. 

* 1st: all you fucking kooks that say magnetraction is catchy or hooky, enough with that shit, you fucking suck if you think that*

I was worried if this board could still fly without chatter with the banana rocker. I flew down the mountain just as fast as I do on my Dark, with no worries, I was impressed.

Jumping, since it was my first day of the season, I ain't gonna lie I rolled up a few windows on the first couple jumps. Once I got my air legs and avoided the millions of kids in the park I felt damn good off jumps, I liked the flex of it compared to my stiff Dark Series.

The board is awesome can't wait to take it to Tahoe. Now all we need is snow in [email protected][email protected]!#%#@!#[email protected]%#$%!


----------



## Nate3380 (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been hearing the same thing about skate banana being to catchy I'm a beginner so glad to hear its not I want one


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Magnetraction isnt for everyone but i totally agree with the OP. I never felt it to be to catchy on my 09 Rossi One Mag. Everyone on this site seems to love Neversummer so i jumped on the bandwagon and picked up a Proto Ct. I actually find it to be far more catchy than my Rossi. I ride on the ice coast by the way.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Its not catchy, it grabby. There's a difference. *sticks tongue out, then swirls whiskey*

Its grabby during your turn and when you exit. If you like it, fine, but it's there, and I hate.

Oh and what a great "review" haha. All the best from your friendly interwebz rival.


Agree on bindings though... Riding reflex Missions with a softer blend Cartel highback (probably what the 2013 mission restricteds will be). I love em.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello Newman, I mean Nivekl!!!... I don't know what you are talking about calling it grabby?? It carves perfect and holds it's edge like no other board I've owned? But what do I know I've only been riding 20 some odd years. You know where my love is....Mervin :cheeky4:

Oh and the bindings are sick! 





ps I was waiting for your response  hehehee :laugh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My comeback is Morgan Freeman with cotton candy. WHAT?!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

So is there ever going to be an actual review or was it just a pretense to make a thread about Magnetraction and lib-tech?


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

What do you want to know? The board is sick. What else needs to be said?


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

What's your weight, height, boot size? I have a '57, thinking about sizing down to a '54...I'm 5'10" and 165lbs, 9 boot...


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

165 5'11" size 10.5


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Been riding Maga for about four years now and I've got to say living on the "Ice Coast" I mean East Coast there are no better boards out there. Loved my Skate Banana out of the package, hooked it up with a pair of Union Contacts and still love it the most out of all my boards I own. This one wasn't catchy or grabby from day one. Catch free shred, rules on hard pack, ice, or pow. Never once did I catch an edge on this board. The rocker camber took about a day to get used to. Ollie power is diminished some what but that's common on a rocker for the most part. Still my go to board for park and small mountain fun. Bought it shorter and wider for the park but seems to do it all. 156W which is more like a mid wide than true wide. But this has got to be my favorite deck. The Maga-Traction is no joke, you hardly have to sharpen it, can ride it some what dull for catch free presses and still hold an edge on ice with ease. Love his board, nothing but good things to say. 

My all mountain rig is the TRS 162 and this one had to be de-tuned a bit due to a little catchy. Nothing to bad and nothing a gummi stone didn't fix in about two minutes. Still the rocker/camber isn't as playful as the Banana is. Don't get me wrong you can hard charge using the TRS and send it with ease. But the banana just seems to never catch an edge. Currently using the TRS with Rome 390 Boss bindings awesome all mountain set up. But when it comes to fun in the park I always go back to my Skate Banana. If you're thinking about getting one go for it. Used to ride Burton, Ride, and Rome. Still love Rome too but I'm all Lib-Tech now for the most part.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

usually we have to wait for the shit to start after the first post, not today!


----------

